# Workout Motivation!



## Wingchunwarrior (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok so I know a lot of people on here aren't in to bodybuilding like me but some of these videos done by a guy called Zhasni on youtube, I think are real good motivation and are pretty epic.


so yeah enjoy,


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 13, 2011)

no offence, but most of those are actually quiet scary. i think modern every day guys/girls are more interested in being lean than being SUPER-HULK-JACKED.

my personal goal is to be around this guy







but yeah, body weight around 180ish with fat about 4-8ish percent at height 5'10 and i'm happy.

my motivation is actually stress and control. nothing in my life seems to be controlled by me. my job is annoying. my education seems to suck me dry. my hobbies are limited due to education. stress at all time high. family all over the place. girlfriend adding more stress...the only thing constant in my life is my body, and i can see direct correlation from what i do to how i feel/appear, not only does that make me feel happier, but it also boosts my confidence, and also releases stress. sure, sex is better with it too, and getting complements all the time doesn't hurt either. 

also, my interest in healthy foods may open doors for me in the future to being a nutritionist. so lets see....



but for women, maybe this will help:


----------



## Origin (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm definitely choosing cardio health over mass, but I'd love to have both if I can work it.  Never to that terrifying degree though, I'd like to function as a human being and fit in things haha.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Mar 14, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> no offence, but most of those are actually quiet scary. i think modern every day guys/girls are more interested in being lean than being SUPER-HULK-JACKED.
> 
> my personal goal is to be around this guy
> 
> ...





mate do you think, I live under a rock

of course I know a lot of people don't want to look like pro bbs but I know some on this board are into bb,plus some of these videos are really inspirational as they are so well done and even people who are not into bb can draw something from them.oh and for the record, having 4% bf for a long period is quite impossible unless you want extreme discomfort and VERY strict food intake.

and don't worry I don't really take offense,I know i'm in a minuscule minority on this board, I just don't see why you had to post saying the obvious about bb

In all honestly I don't think everything a man or woman does should try and attract the opposite sex, so saying that what everday girl/guys are into seems redundant.

Anyway,that picture you posted, that guy has a great physique but excuse my bb physique critiquing but that guy has no upper pecs 

Sorry if that post came across as,"I don't care what you think about bb,they're the best blah blah,BB are teh best, they rulez",I didn't mean to come across like that


----------



## Winspear (Mar 14, 2011)

I started training (properly) with proper nutrition on my 19th birthday (last October) after a years casual lifting. I've gone from 147lbs to 159lbs so far, all lean gains as far as I can tell. 

I'm hoping to reach this size before my 22nd birthday and enter my first competition


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Mar 14, 2011)

^which federation do you think you'll compete in mate


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 14, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> but for women, maybe this will help:




But women like that are my motivation for working out.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 14, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> ^which federation do you think you'll compete in mate



BNBF  Is that you in your picture?


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 14, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> mate do you think, I live under a rock
> 
> of course I know a lot of people don't want to look like pro bbs but I know some on this board are into bb,plus some of these videos are really inspirational as they are so well done and even people who are not into bb can draw something from them.oh and for the record, having 4% bf for a long period is quite impossible unless you want extreme discomfort and VERY strict food intake.
> 
> ...



not just his upper pecs, but his traps are kinda weak too. 

but yeah, this is a forum, and this is over the net, so no harm done


----------



## Winspear (Mar 14, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> no way mate that's my favourite bb of all time mate
> 
> Serge Nubret
> 
> I FUCKING wish I looked like that



Haha, wasn't sure  One day my friend


----------



## Whitechapel7 (Mar 23, 2011)

get a buddy to come over to your house with a cattle prod on the days and times you 'said' you were gonna work out. have him zap you until you get your ass to the gym


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Apr 2, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> BNBF  Is that you in your picture?



Mate I don't think it would be possible to compete in the BNBF and be that big


----------

